
A Whale's Guide to Crypto Trading (2014) [pdf] - js7745
https://cryptofrenzy.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/god.pdf
======
jshaqaw
There is nothing new under the sun:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reminiscences_of_a_Stock_Ope...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reminiscences_of_a_Stock_Operator)

~~~
FabHK
The _Reminiscences_ were a bit better written, though.

~~~
travmatt
I'm not a trader but that still stands as one of my favorite books, it's
wonderfully written

------
abecedarius
Skimming over something like this from a self-proclaimed manipulator, question
#1 is why are they telling us? I didn't see that addressed.

~~~
rublev
Most likely leaked from a private channel. Lots of these types of little
documents.

~~~
mahmud
Or more likely, some imaginative fanboy wrote it. Like much of the espionage /
military / conspiracy articles. There is a heavy demand for literature that
makes people feel knowledgeable and significant.

~~~
senatorobama
WarTard?

------
gt_
I hate that the poor grammar gives me an impression that the info is more
valuable. But, it does.

~~~
schtitt
Did you mean the opposite here or do you really get the impression that info
with grammar mistakes is more valuable?

~~~
gt_
Normally, I would only mean the opposite but in this context, my intuition was
to allow the shady trader to value numbers and their own time over words and
grammer.

Not that this reasoning is useful AT ALL but I guess I was frustrated with
myself for looking beyond poor grammar. Normally I stick to realms where
grammar is highly valued but like many of us, I am making an effort to learn
more about currency markets these days. It is a culture shock.

~~~
gertef
Do you value grammar over spelling?

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/grammer](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/grammer)

------
bgitarts
This is some great fiction but, despite some factual flaws this modern day
Jesse Livermore need only remember the original died broke blowing his brains
out.

------
stanleydrew
Reading this I'm struck by a bit of sadness that this kind of market
manipulation is the way some obviously not-entirely-dumb people choose to use
their time. But I guess manipulation of a market for personal gain isn't too
terribly different from manipulation of people's emotions via reality TV in
order to sell ads.

~~~
21
Unlike real world financial markets, what happens on crypto markets at the
moment doesn't really impact anyone which doesn't choose to be impacted.

Meaning nobody is forced to trade DOGE, so if you can't handle the heat, don't
enter the kitchen.

More interestingly to me, nobody would enter a sprint race again Usain Bolt,
or even a national-level athlete, because they know they would lose, but
somehow, they believe that they can enter the financial or crypto markets, not
realizing that it's exactly the same thing, most likely they have exactly 0%
chance of being profitable over the long run.

There was a funny (sad?) documentary about retail traders, and I remember a
mom which traded from a small laptop while also taking care of her small kids
at the same time. You can imagine how well that ended. She probably didn't
even realize that she's trading against armies of very smart people who do
this 24/7 and have a lot of resources and experience.

~~~
stanleydrew
I'm not sad that foolish people are losing money due to market manipulators.
The same people trading DOGE would otherwise be playing online blackjack or
something.

I'm just a little sad that the manipulators aren't motivated to put their
brains towards a more useful cause. In the same way that I'm a little sad that
Steve Wynn spends his time building casinos.

------
oh_sigh
I'm curious how much the author purports to have made off their doge trading.

~~~
FabHK
If they made 100 satoshi/DOGE on 4 billion DOGE, that's 4000 BTC or several
million USD.

~~~
zodiac
Written in 2014 though

